# Code B0022 0E service airbag pretensioner issues



## Jesster (Aug 16, 2018)

I just bought a rebuilt 2014 cruze and my passenger seatbelt after a month of owning it locked up and would not come out. I replaced the seatbelt, then my service airbag light came on after I replaced it. The code says that the passenger retractor pretensioner is not receiving enough power. Is the retractor pretensioner different from a regular pretensioner? Would I have to replace the sensor that leads to the passenger belt spool or just the pretensioner connected to the Seat? Been trying to find a diagram for the airbag wiring as well but no such luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

DTC B0022-0E is for the Passenger Seat Belt Retractor Pretensioner Deployment Loop - Low Resistance. That's the pretensioner in the spool. If you didn't have this code before, and it set after you installed a new retractor, it is likely a bad retractor. The pretensioner is an integral part of the retractor.

I would be sure that the orange part of the yellow connector is seated fully and flush with the rest of the connector. That orange piece is connected to a shorting bar inside the connector to prevent accidental deployment. You would have had to lift up on it to remove the connector. If it is seated, it would need to be properly diagnosed.


----------

